
Series, a new type of story on Medium - sloanesturz
https://blog.medium.com/welcome-to-series-a-new-type-of-story-on-medium-bade380985c4#.xvhwrkfjg
======
Dangeranger
This seems like a great idea, although I think the more appropriate name would
have been 'Serials' over Series.

One of the things that I love the most right now are auto-updating blog posts
covering news events, similar to the NYT or NPR coverage of a developing
story. If this feature enables that for more people then that will be a good
thing for news, or developing content.

I could see this being used as a means for telling live novellas in the
mystery, crime, or thriller style to great effect as well.

